# Rise Of The Brewing Machines - Craft Beer Lovers, Don't Be Afraid&



## chrisluki (12/9/16)

Hey guys

I have been justifying my decision to buy a Brewie in my head over and over, so I decided to write a post about it.

http://beerhealer.com/index.php/2016/09/12/dont-fear-the-semi-auto-brewing-machines/

Still haven't convinced my wife, but I will keep trying!

Cheers

Chris


----------



## peteru (12/9/16)

> MORE BEER…when is that ever a bad thing?


They call Foster's a beer.


----------



## chrisluki (13/9/16)

peteru said:


> They call Foster's a beer.


You got me on that one.
Maybe I should have said more HOMEBREWED BEER?


----------



## megabyte (13/9/16)

Good man! I hope you post many articles and videos about your experiences with it.


----------



## cliffo (13/9/16)

I'll be following developments with the Brewie quite closely as it's peaked my interest.

I'm currently using a Robobrew and previously had a 50L Brau so not adverse to the more automated systems.

The Brewie seems to take the automation a couple of notches further and I do like the connectivity.

It will be interesting to see peoples opinions once it hits the market.


----------



## peteru (13/9/16)

The thing that would concern me most about this device is the amount of air that the wort is exposed to and also the cleanliness of the final stage, where the cool wort leaves the system.


----------



## Crusty (13/9/16)

peteru said:


> The thing that would concern me most about this device is the amount of air that the wort is exposed to and also the cleanliness of the final stage, where the cool wort leaves the system.


No different to any other system is it?
I think that's a non issue there IMO.


----------



## Crusty (13/9/16)

chrisluki said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have been justifying my decision to buy a Brewie in my head over and over, so I decided to write a post about it.
> 
> ...


Stop beating yourself up over it & get one, you know you want to.
We all know forgiveness is easier than permission so don't worry about the blouse, she'll get over it.
I think it's a great system & I'll be following this thread with interest.
Good luck.


----------



## peteru (13/9/16)

Crusty said:


> No different to any other system is it?
> I think that's a non issue there IMO.


Admittedly I have only one or two marketing videos to base my opinion on and cleaning was not involved in those. I was just thinking that given the usage pattern is similar to a semi-automatic coffee machine, that thorough cleaning and sanitation may not be high up on the agenda. The cooled wort outlet didn't look like an easily removable part that would get a good clean after every use.

I think it's very, very important that Chris gets one as soon as possible and does a thorough review of it. He should tell his wife that the guys on the Internetz *need* made him do it.


----------



## chrisluki (13/9/16)

Michael Burton said:


> Good man! I hope you post many articles and videos about your experiences with it.


Are you taking the piss? :unsure:
I was actually thinking about doing a bit of that?


----------



## chrisluki (13/9/16)

peteru said:


> The thing that would concern me most about this device is the amount of air that the wort is exposed to and also the cleanliness of the final stage, where the cool wort leaves the system.


Hadn't thought about that?
Couldn't be any worse than my 3 keg manual system, right?


----------



## chrisluki (13/9/16)

Crusty said:


> Stop beating yourself up over it & get one, you know you want to.
> We all know forgiveness is easier than permission so don't worry about the blouse, she'll get over it.
> I think it's a great system & I'll be following this thread with interest.
> Good luck.


Yeah I do. And I will.
Just chatting with the manufacturer on email.


----------



## chrisluki (13/9/16)

peteru said:


> Admittedly I have only one or two marketing videos to base my opinion on and cleaning was not involved in those. I was just thinking that given the usage pattern is similar to a semi-automatic coffee machine, that thorough cleaning and sanitation may not be high up on the agenda. The cooled wort outlet didn't look like an easily removable part that would get a good clean after every use.
> 
> I think it's very, very important that Chris gets one as soon as possible and does a thorough review of it. He should tell his wife that the guys on the Internetz *need* made him do it.


Its like you guys are the devil on my shoulder, like in the old donald duck cartoons!


----------



## megabyte (13/9/16)

chrisluki said:


> Are you taking the piss? :unsure:
> I was actually thinking about doing a bit of that?


No, not taking the piss. A few years back my wife and I tried pitching (unsuccessfully) an idea like Brewie to a startup accelerator. Since then we've had Picobrew, Brewie, Beerdroid, iGulu/Artbrew, Synek, Brewbot and more jumping into the automated brewing scene. It's becoming a very hot market segment and I still don't know if we missed the bus or dodged a bullet. Either way I'll be devouring any media you post with great interest so by all means, buy one, post videos, tax deduct it h34r: , and have fun playing with cool brew tech!


----------



## Blind Dog (13/9/16)

Crusty said:


> ...
> We all know forgiveness is easier than permission so don't worry about the blouse, she'll get over it.


Unless your wife is Spanish. In which case forgiveness is way, way harder than permission, and likely to involve removal of body parts that you might consider to be fairly essential to your continued wellbeing. Even then, it might be a risk worth taking.


----------



## Rocker1986 (14/9/16)

I'm not afraid of them, they just aren't my thing. I enjoy being involved in the process all the way through far too much to leave it to an automated system like that. However, it suits others so not knocking it.


----------



## yankinoz (14/9/16)

peteru said:


> The thing that would concern me most about this device is the amount of air that the wort is exposed to and also the cleanliness of the final stage, where the cool wort leaves the system.


Hot wort is only exposed to air in the mash/brew kettle. Since it's a BIAB system as far as I can tell that should be minimal unless you disturb it in some vigorous way. Cold wort leaves the system on its way through a tap to the fermenter: aeration good, stray airborne microorganisms bad, like DIY.

Fermenter not part of the system, though I suspect some buyers will read the ad, shell out the $ and expect finished beer on tap with no further effort.

I see the power demand is 2000W. Not too high, but I heat with propane.

I'll stick with kettle, bag, hop spider and makeshift filter. Cleaning doesn't take long. When I get too old too for even that, I'll buy a Brewslave: http://www.simonlegree.com

But do keep us posted. Better, send beer.


----------



## chrisluki (14/9/16)

Michael Burton said:


> No, not taking the piss. A few years back my wife and I tried pitching (unsuccessfully) an idea like Brewie to a startup accelerator. Since then we've had Picobrew, Brewie, Beerdroid, iGulu/Artbrew, Synek, Brewbot and more jumping into the automated brewing scene. It's becoming a very hot market segment and I still don't know if we missed the bus or dodged a bullet. Either way I'll be devouring any media you post with great interest so by all means, buy one, post videos, tax deduct it h34r: , and have fun playing with cool brew tech!


Yeah, time will tell if it's a Nespresso, or a Tap King!

Im gonna get one, just sorting some stuff out with the supplier.


----------



## WarmerBeer (15/9/16)

I personally know the guy who won Beer of Show at last weekend's VicBrew. Doesn't own a Brewie.

Just sayin'


----------



## Brownsworthy (15/9/16)

Nobody has a brewie yet as they haven't started shipping them. Just sayin'.


----------



## chrisluki (15/9/16)

Brownsworthy said:


> Nobody has a brewie yet as they haven't started shipping them. Just sayin'.


Yeah, I asked them yesterday what their planned ship date was?


----------



## chrisluki (18/10/16)

Not sure if anyone is following this thread still, but I remember someone asking to be kept on the loop.

I have been speaking with the guys in Belgium and it looks like I will be getting one of the first run of the machines!

A few things to work out, but I am pretty happy!

Now for me to work out some video ideas for my YT channel.


----------



## peteru (18/10/16)

Go over the top on the vidz. Unboxing, set-up, first run, etc. 

Often it's good to see the newbie mistakes from other people so that you don't have to make them yourself, so don't worry if the videos show you struggling with something.


----------



## chrisluki (19/10/16)

peteru said:


> Go over the top on the vidz. Unboxing, set-up, first run, etc.
> 
> Often it's good to see the newbie mistakes from other people so that you don't have to make them yourself, so don't worry if the videos show you struggling with something.


Even an unboxing video? Would people watch that?


----------



## peteru (19/10/16)

Different people care about different things. Considering that this item will travel half way around the world (or further) to get to you, it may be interesting to see how well it is packaged. I guess it doesn't have to be a video, you could just mention that aspect in one of your articles. Again, some people are very visual and will get more from being able to see what's what, but creating videos is more work...


----------



## chrisluki (19/10/16)

peteru said:


> Different people care about different things. Considering that this item will travel half way around the world (or further) to get to you, it may be interesting to see how well it is packaged. I guess it doesn't have to be a video, you could just mention that aspect in one of your articles. Again, some people are very visual and will get more from being able to see what's what, but creating videos is more work...


Yeah, good call.
Happy to make a video...i quite like making them!


----------



## P!N20 (19/10/16)

So roughly how much is one of these bad boys landed? As someone trying to squeeze in brewing between family commitments and procrastinating on the internet, I definitely see some advantages.


----------



## chrisluki (19/10/16)

P!N20 said:


> So roughly how much is one of these bad boys landed? As someone trying to squeeze in brewing between family commitments and procrastinating on the internet, I definitely see some advantages.


Don't expect any change from $2k!!!


----------



## cliffo (19/10/16)

chrisluki said:


> Don't expect any change from $2k!!!


That actually seems quite reasonable to me.

Will be very interested to see how you find it.


----------



## chrisluki (14/11/16)

UPDATE: Heard from Brewie this weekend...THIS IS HAPPENING!

Looking very likely that I will have fresh brewed beer form my Brewie for Xmas day!!!


----------



## Devhay (14/11/16)

Awesome! Looking forward to seeing how it goes for you


----------



## Weizguy (14/11/16)

chrisluki said:


> Even an unboxing video? Would people watch that?


I reckon they would. I watched some Youtube video of some Brit bloke de-packaging his Ss Brew Bucket, and then he went on show you the bits and pieces that came with it, to clean it (iirc) and put some wort in and ferment it out and bottle it.
Was good to be able to see what to expect in the box. Maybe it fely like I was vicariously unpacking the new toy.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (14/11/16)

chrisluki said:


> UPDATE: Heard from Brewie this weekend...THIS IS HAPPENING!
> 
> Looking very likely that I will have fresh brewed beer form my Brewie for Xmas day!!!


 What's the ETA on it, Chris?

I am wondering when the app will launch? Very intrigued by this machine and the control of brewing with it (apparently).


----------



## chrisluki (18/11/16)

it is done...I just paid for one of these.
Should be here in about 2 weeks!


----------



## cliffo (18/11/16)

chrisluki said:


> Should be here in about 2 weeks!


Is it weird that I'm a little excited by your purchase?

Will be checking this thread every few minutes for reports on how it goes.


----------



## peteru (18/11/16)

Yay! Good on you for giving it a go.

I pulled the trigger on a Grainfather two days ago and did a double batch brew last night. Cleaning took a lot longer than anticipated. It'll be interesting to hear how cleaning goes in one of these babies.


----------



## SBOB (18/11/16)

peteru said:


> Cleaning took a lot longer than anticipated.


any reason why (as someone who has a grainfather on his potential wish list)


----------



## peteru (18/11/16)

Coming from brewing kits, extract and steeping / partial mash with a stainless steel pot on the kitchen stove, cleanup is simple because you can just hose everything in the backyard, or chuck it in the bath tub. An ice cream container of warm sodium percarbonate and a sponge, a bit of wipe here and there, then hose and leave in the sun to dry. Done in 10-15 minutes tops.

With the GF, you can't point a hose at the thing without care. You also need to clean the perforated plates, plumbing, pump and chiller. After a double batch, I had a bit of burnt on residue over the element, so that took a little while to clean. I was thinking I'll be finished with cleaning in 1/2 hour. It was closer to 2 hours.

The extra time required for cleanup is not really a GF specific issue. Any system that is more complex than a simple stainless steel pot (without any plumbing) will require more work. Once you throw in electricals, you also have to be more careful with your cleaning approach, hosing things down indiscriminately is not an option.


----------



## BKBrews (19/11/16)

peteru said:


> Coming from brewing kits, extract and steeping / partial mash with a stainless steel pot on the kitchen stove, cleanup is simple because you can just hose everything in the backyard, or chuck it in the bath tub. An ice cream container of warm sodium percarbonate and a sponge, a bit of wipe here and there, then hose and leave in the sun to dry. Done in 10-15 minutes tops.
> 
> With the GF, you can't point a hose at the thing without care. You also need to clean the perforated plates, plumbing, pump and chiller. After a double batch, I had a bit of burnt on residue over the element, so that took a little while to clean. I was thinking I'll be finished with cleaning in 1/2 hour. It was closer to 2 hours.
> 
> The extra time required for cleanup is not really a GF specific issue. Any system that is more complex than a simple stainless steel pot (without any plumbing) will require more work. Once you throw in electricals, you also have to be more careful with your cleaning approach, hosing things down indiscriminately is not an option.


I find a garden spray hose works really well for the plates and stuff like that. I normally empty and clean the Malt pipe while I wait for the grainfather to actually come to a boil - that way at the other end I just have to remove all of the hops and trub from the grainfather and then recirc the cleaner through everything and I'm done.

It would have been REALLY handy if you could disconnect the pump and heating cords, as I find they really get in the way when cleaning and transporting the GF. Even if they were a bit longer, so you could tuck the plugs up over the controller seat or something.


----------



## Coldspace (20/11/16)

I use my gf in my rear carport. While the boil is on, I rinse the malt pipe and gear in my plastic tub that has abit of perc in it. Throw in tub, pour in some hot water that I heated to 45 in the gf urn. Leave all these soak while I get my hops weighed out.
While I wait for secondary and last hop additions I give malt pipe and accessories a bit of a scrub with nylon scourer. Then rinse and put away. After my boil, I fill my 2 cubes as I double batch usually .

I tilt the gf on its side on top of my milk crate stand. Then hose the bugger out. Stand up, fill with water to brim with perc. Run pump and recirc thru for 15 mins. I usually fill gf up with 50 degree water from the urn. This speeds up the perc.

Drain out, tilit over rinse and wipe outside down with nylon scourer. 

Sounds like a lot of work, but most all grain systems need abit of attention.

End clean up takes me 15-20 mins.

Other cleaning is done during boil time.

Yes, it takes abit , would be a bitch if you couldn't do it outside and use a garden hose.

One reason I double batch , so I only run this every 2-3 weeks but I really am looking at trying to get a bigger system to punch out 4 cubes instead of 2. As I'm time poor.

I do like the gf, but I've put shitloads through it but if the came out with a 60 ltr gf then same work/time with double volume.

What to upgrade to .....???


----------



## Coldspace (20/11/16)

Oops, off topic,

Yes these look interesting.


----------



## cliffo (5/12/16)

Do we know the maximum amount of grain that you can use in the Brewie?


----------



## chrisluki (5/12/16)

cliffo said:


> Do we know the maximum amount of grain that you can use in the Brewie?


sorry, not yet.


----------



## Brownsworthy (5/12/16)

Do you have an eta on your brewie Chris I'm on the edge of my seat (not really I'm laying in bed) to see how it goes mate.


----------



## matt211181 (5/12/16)

cliffo said:


> Do we know the maximum amount of grain that you can use in the Brewie?


Up to 8kg according to this: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4DWR0na7diM


----------



## cliffo (6/12/16)

Cheers, 8kg maximum easily works for the beers that I brew.

There's another box ticked. I can feel my wallet getting lighter...


----------



## chrisluki (6/12/16)

cliffo said:


> Cheers, 8kg maximum easily works for the beers that I brew.
> 
> There's another box ticked. I can feel my wallet getting lighter...


Make sure you have about $2500 AUS to cover it! Exchange rate sux for us right now!


----------



## chrisluki (6/12/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl6OTDpgy


----------



## Blind Dog (6/12/16)

chrisluki said:


> Make sure you have about $2500 AUS to cover it! Exchange rate sux for us right now!


Which is pretty much what a 20 litre braumeister would set you back, without any chilling or self cleaning ability. Clearly not bagging the BM, as I'm a big fan (250+ brews and it hasn't missed a beat), but the Brewie makes a lot of sense if you're time poor but still want to brew all grain. Looking forward to seeing your reviews


----------



## stevonz (6/12/16)

chrisluki said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl6OTDpgy


just get errors... can you post the link?


----------



## chrisluki (6/12/16)

stevonz said:


> just get errors... can you post the link?


I'll try again!

https://youtu.be/Sl6OTDpgyNo


----------



## matt211181 (7/12/16)

I really like the look of these. One thing I am wondering though is how do you ensure the section of piping (which is presumably 'internal' to the Brewie) between the kettle and the wort outlet is clean/sanitised before running the chilled wort out?


----------



## cliffo (16/12/16)

Any update on when you'll be receiving your Brewie?


----------



## cliffo (3/1/17)

Bump. Any update on your delivery date?

I message them on FB and they said orders placed today would be delivered by end of February. 

Also asked about local support to which they advised they are in negotiations for a local distributor of the Brewie and the supply of their pre-made beer kits.


----------



## chrisluki (10/1/17)

They just asked me to confirm my delivery address...it's getting close!!!!


----------



## cliffo (10/1/17)

Much excitements!

I'm tempted to order one now but my head is telling me to wait and see the real world experiences of others first.


----------



## chrisluki (10/1/17)

cliffo said:


> Much excitements!
> 
> I'm tempted to order one now but my head is telling me to wait and see the real world experiences of others first.


I am gonna do a few videos on my experiences, might help you decide?


----------



## cliffo (10/1/17)

That'd be great.

I think I've already decided to get one but holding out until there's more out in the wild


----------



## cliffo (26/1/17)

Brewie have put up a new video on YouTube:


----------



## Moad (22/2/17)

This looks really cool, they should have added a third fermentation tank that could be temp controlled with the same controller. That would have really piqued my interest and almost would have been enough for me to buy one for experimental single batches.

Great for time poor brewers who just want to experiment with different ingredients and recipes and don't always want to experience the full process.


----------



## rude (22/2/17)

The next big thread Nexgen Brewie esk build

Matho where are you ?


----------



## Lionman (22/2/17)

rude said:


> The next big thread Nexgen Brewie esk build
> 
> Matho where are you ?


Isn't there already a solution for this that utilises Rasberry Pi?


----------



## chrisluki (28/3/17)

Guys!!!
After months of waiting...this just happened!


----------



## Matplat (28/3/17)

That was a long bloody wait, aint gonna sell many with that kind of lead time.....


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/3/17)

unboxing video?


----------



## chrisluki (28/3/17)

Pratty1 said:


> unboxing video?


Yep. Absolutely.

I just need to get home from work!!!


----------



## cliffo (28/3/17)

Oh my! I'm excited to see a local review.


----------



## tj2204 (28/3/17)

chrisluki said:


> Yep. Absolutely.
> 
> I just need to get home from work!!!


Surely you're feeling a bit crook. May as well head home now and take the next couple of days off to recover.


----------

